# Kids Protective Care



## sadi123 (Jul 5, 2018)

This may sound so egocentric, but what im about to talk to is much likely hit and related to the proper supervision of my kids that is being held by my ex-wife. Not saying that I'm not having the full responsibility of our divorce, but it is already well done and finished. Furthermore, the main point of this is that I would like to clear things out, and these are the legal and proper arrangement of the time that is being allocated to my kids. For all I know is that the Physical Custody or the special visitation of the children is base upon the agreement that we have on the kids and that includes their ages. In some cases, I guess I have the most unfair scenario for the reason that it didn't match directly to the said agreement. Cause in the long period of time, they say that I'm not yet allowed to have a sight with my kids. And for real, I really do miss them so PLEASE, can someone here knows what is the right thing to do in my current situation? 

Gratitude to all of you. Much appreciated for an open comment and suggestions.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your post is very hard to understand. So I'm going to ask some questions to see if it can be made clear.

How many children do you have and what are their ages?

How long were you married and how long have you been divorced?

I assume that there is a custody agreement in your divorce. How many hours/days a month are you children with you? Or do you not get any time with them at all? If not why?

Did you have a lawyer for yourself in your divorce?


----------

